# Constant exercise battling lows/highs and being depressed!!



## scott.kat131

Hi there,

I don't normally post on any of these forums, much prefer to read rather than write for advise myself but just recently after 20 years of having type 1 diabetes I again find myself at quiet a low point. Feeling like the constant battle is really just to much. Don't worry I'm not about to go and do anything stupid! But I just wondered if any one gets like this. The diabetic clinic always tells me I'm well controlled. This baffles me as the constant struggle to regulate my blood sugars is a daily occurrence and it makes me wonder how other people get on. I myself have always been quiet attentive to my diabetes (perhaps during my teenage years not so much but hey we're all human right!) it seems as if there really is no science and even the diabetic specialist really have no idea due to the swaps and changes in the do's and don't's over the years.

I am a PSCO which means I walk constantly for 10 hour shifts. The impact this is having on my health feels quiet detrimental. I'm either low then high then back to low again or I deal with the lows and end up high a lot!! 

I get it all worked out then something else comes into the mix and its back to the drawing board again. I am on Nova rapid and Lantus.

I have read some of the threads here on the forum and there is some really useful stuff. 

I am and always have been an active person. I love going to the Gym and going for runs but I daren't do either at the moment until I get on top of these highs and lows I am getting simple by going to work everyday...The constant worrying about the damage being done to my body scares me everyday. 

Not really sure any one can help me just wondering if anyone else experiences the same..Although the diabetic clinic say I am a well controlled diabetic I really do not think so and it is starting to impact on my mental health I am sure..Not that I would let anyone outside the Diabetic world know that, they do not understand.

If you have read this thanks for your patience I appreciated it is quite a long post!


----------



## LeeLee

Hello scott.kat131, welcome to the forum.  I'm a T2 so as well as being not in the same boat, I'm on a different lake!  However, I do know that I get asked about symptoms of depression when I have my diabetic reviews because it is a well known complication of diabetes.  Ask your GP what help might be available - don't just suffer in silence.  

P.S. If you don't get any replies, try posting in the Newbies thread where it will get noticed a bit quicker.


----------



## scott.kat131

Hi LeeLee, Thanks for your reply,

Ill give reposting a go Cheers, Scott


----------



## HOBIE

Hi Scott, dont be to hard on yourself. We all try to do our best at keeping things right but in my case & lots of others its bloody hard work. This week was hard 6+ every night at work & sat/sun 20ft in air cutting trees down. Bg ? Keep at it cos you feel better


----------



## trophywench

I've had D 41 years Scott, and at times I get utterly sick of it too - tedious, isn't it?

I quite enjoyed having an operation once, cos I was on a sliding scale for the duration, so even though anaesthetics make me throw up for a week and I had tubes going in and coming out of all sorts of places, it was a 'holiday' !  

How ruddy sad is that?

So don't worry is what I'm saying cos it ain't just you - it's all of us, just not constantly.

I mean I got my pump 2 years ago and I knew I should be mega happy, but I wasn't cos it was all a bit strange and not just intuitive  any more - and I didn't like that one little bit either.

But it did demonstrate how much of what we do day to day, actually dims into just being on autopilot - so perhaps when autopilot refuses to work and we have to pay more attention, we just resent it intruding into our normal lives?

I dunno, I'm no Headologist, though I did understand where Granny Weatherwax was coming from, every time !  (that will only make any sense if you're a Discworld fan)

Nihil carborundum illegitimae !


----------



## samroboli

Hi, I feel like that sometimes. I have had diabetes for 19 years and feel as that after all these years I should have far better control than I do. My Hba1c's are always good though, although like yourself I had a period where they weren't - I was 19 when I was diagnosed. Even though my Hba1c is good I still feel that on a daily basis I am failing, ups and downs all the time. I prefer the lows in a way as I know they won't have an effect on my body in years to come, I know they are not that pleasant at the time and can be dangerous but I also enjoy being able to have a little sweet treat. 

At the moment I am on steriods and possibly will be for another 4-6 weeks so my sugars in the evening are quite high, that stresses me out as I think of the harm it is doing to my body, so is it no wonder it is affecting us mentally? Diabetes affects my moods alot, I know it does, just yesterday I said to someone - damn this diabetes, I know without it I would be a much happier person. I genuinely think that is true but I know I must not let it control my life, it does affect so much though doesn't it? What we eat, how much we excercise, what we are capable of doing, our moods i.e irriitable when low, stressed when high (especially if you do not know why). I am hoping when I am off the steriods things will go back to normal, however I have forgotten what normal is as I was pregnant 6 months ago and it took awhile to get stable after that too.  

I don't see a consultant because they always ask for blood sugar readings, I can never get around to doing them in the silly little books they give you with no room to put anything, even if I use my own book I never get around to recording them, so I put of going knowing I will get 'Told Off' for not having them


----------



## Dory

Hi Scott - I feel your pain.  Sounds like you're fed up of the whole damn thing and as others say, that's perfectly normal!  I go through one day a month (on average) where I feel depressed for myself, hate the world, think everything's unfair, etc etc.  I think it's perfectly normal and something we should do if we need to - better out than storing it all up!

In terms of your exercise, I'm the same - I like doing a lot of exercise and didn't realise until I went to the Animas sports weekend this year how the different types of exercise (self defence, dance and running) have different effects on my sugars.  I got a pump fitted 4 years ago and it's been a saving grace for me in terms of being able to adjust in minute details to account for the exercise I do to avoid the extreme lows/highs.  Conscious that this may not be an opion for you depending on what jobs you do as a Special but perhaps if you mentioned it at your next clinic appointment if you're interested?  

Anyway, don't feel like you're on your own - you're not and even the best control can't stop those D days when they come. 

Hope things look up for you soon!


----------

